# Fall lake Erie walleye hog hunting



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Just thought I'd post about my favorite lake and favorite time of year to fish. And id like to focus on big fish techniques. I love to troll and cast but it seems like those 28 in. Plus fish like a shallow stickbait trolled slow when the water is below 55 degrees. About 1.2-1.7 mph. My favorite months are November and December. If you can get a calm day with temps in the 40s and 50s in the late fall there's no place on the planet id
rather fish for trophy walleye. 
As far as programs to troll ripsticks, perfect 10's are great for a shallow spread, and reefrunners deep can be phenomenal. Funny thing is its not always a shallow bite. I've had great days in the fall running 125 ft leads on deep divers. 
So basically I'm starting s thread on fall tecniques, both cast and troll, to target trophy eyes. Sometimes the best technique is to just target "eyes" and hope the big ones move into your area! 
Thanks to all for contributing. And sorry it's not a report but it will turn into one hopefully. Also, as a troller of like to put it out there let's all try to be respectful of others and AVOID "playing chicken" out there and turn away from other boats as soon as possible. I understand rights of way and so on but kindness and courtesy goes a long way out there!
Paul aka fishinaddict


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Is love to hea r from casters as well. And talk about depths both day and night that people are targeting. And different lures that you guys prefer and col ors. This tablet is killing me


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

This thread might not gain momentum till mid December.


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

True but appreciate time you put in post and request that people be respectful of others. Too many close calls out there last year


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

A lot more people now with the derby explosion. Some nights are just straight up dangerous from people thinking the lake is there's and being just careless and non respectful of the laws. I agree this is the time of year fishing is my favorite but it seems to be getting out of control


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

FA, How do you play the moon phase. Better to fish full moon or new moon? 
Just wondering. 

Ken


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

I’m commenting so I have this one marked hoping to make it up a time or two this fall from Logan, Ohio. As a full time taxidermist and deer processor this time of year can be hard to go too far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

I love this time of year too. Although I usually pull my boat this time of year and start casting from shore. I use shallow cranks, reef runners, hjs, tail dancers etc. Look forward to following this thread.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I truely believe that the larger fish are the first ones to be pushed out of an area by boat traffic or fishing pressure. And the last ones to come back after things settle down. It's only the odd big fish that is caught in combat or bumper boat walleye fishing situations. 

If you're after larger fish stay away from the crowds and don't pound your spot. You can run your fish off all by yourself if you turn short and pound your spot. Once every 35-40 minutes seems to not bother them. The shallower you're fishing and the calmer the water is, the more important this becomes.

This is why you'll not see me in Cleveland for the wall night bite.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Jim, I totally agree about cleveland. Everybody crouds a 1 mile area. I've been screamed at and cussed out. Much rather fish a larger 8 mile stretch if ya know what I mean!


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

It is my feeling that you can catch as many, if not more, big fish during the day as at night. That is why you won't find the Fishhog out after dark very often. Used to be you could get away from the crowds at night, but not anymore. Oh well, to each his own. Good luck to everyone fishing the Fall Brawl this year.


----------



## Captain Mike (Jan 3, 2013)

Do this big walleye only come in shallow after dark? If so, are they then moving in from deeper water during the late afternoon and last light hours and then moving back out during first light? Or do they stay shallow and just become inactive? If they do move in and out what depths are the best transition areas during these last and first light times if you want to avoid night time fishing?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Captain Mike said:


> Do this big walleye only come in shallow after dark? If so, are they then moving in from deeper water during the late afternoon and last light hours and then moving back out during first light? Or do they stay shallow and just become inactive? If they do move in and out what depths are the best transition areas during these last and first light times if you want to avoid night time fishing?


They are definitely shallower in the fall but not AS shallow as at night. If you're fishing during the daytime hours, I would target 25-35FOW and use your electronics to tell you where they're at and go from there. Early morning and late afternoon, I would key in on the 15-25FOW area. I've noticed that they will slowly start to move shallow in late afternoon as darkness approaches and then out a little deeper as the sun comes up. If you can find a drop off attached to a shallow flat, there's no doubt fish will be holding off of that flat during the day. In all the years I've fished fall walleyes from boat and shore, there's no "for-sure" thing. The key is to experiment, don't get caught up on what you think you know about walleye behavior or where they SHOULD be. If you're not catching fish within 10-15min, make a change. Move to a different depth, change your speed, color, course of your troll, etc. These fish are putting on the feed bag for winter. Once you find them on your sonar and you're not catching, you need to change something. Don't get comfortable. Good luck!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice thread and perfect timing!

I have found that if I am using a rattle bait (Like a cordell spot) I often contact deeper fish as they move into a shallow area. After making contact they usualy move right on down the pier moving shallower, chasing the bait. 
So, I think they do hang in the area, a tad deeper than when they move up to feed.
Al


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

just a reminder ,,, if you are fishing at night ... turn your running lights on and make sure your boards have some lights too ... hooked my boards twice last year cause the other boat had no lights on his boards . or boat .. running stealth on lake erie is not to smart ....and on another note how about them natty 77 packs ........


----------



## Captain Mike (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank


FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> They are definitely shallower in the fall but not AS shallow as at night. If you're fishing during the daytime hours, I would target 25-35FOW and use your electronics to tell you where they're at and go from there. Early morning and late afternoon, I would key in on the 15-25FOW area. I've noticed that they will slowly start to move shallow in late afternoon as darkness approaches and then out a little deeper as the sun comes up. If you can find a drop off attached to a shallow flat, there's no doubt fish will be holding off of that flat during the day. In all the years I've fished fall walleyes from boat and shore, there's no "for-sure" thing. The key is to experiment, don't get caught up on what you think you know about walleye behavior or where they SHOULD be. If you're not catching fish within 10-15min, make a change. Move to a different depth, change your speed, color, course of your troll, etc. These fish are putting on the feed bag for winter. Once you find them on your sonar and you're not catching, you need to change something. Don't get comfortable. Good luck!


Thanks for the feedback


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Talked to a friend who encountered quite a few boats last year that were trolling without their navigation and anchor lights. His attitude this year is to flash the offending boat with his spotlight and record their OH numbers. Report them to the Division of Wildlife and also call the Fall Brawl headquarters. Their rules state that a boat must be fishing legally to register a fish. If the Fall Brawl disqualifies offenders, the night danger will become less on the lake.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

One of my best days ever was mid to late october trolling dipsys and spoons at 2.0-2.3 mph. This was back in the "Denied" days maybe 10+ years ago. We were out about 4-6 miles from port and it was a walleye suicide. These fish were between 26-30 inches and my deck was a blood bath. Still remember the sound of the fish tails banging the deck. Like someone lifting and dropping a melon on the deck, thump thump. Lines were firing so fast I had a limit of hogs in about 30 minutes. So, until the water temps drop to less than 60 that may be the go to technique. But, the way the weather is going who knows when we'll get out! Lets all pray for some calmer winds.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

I think it was 43-44 ft. deep.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Remember you are also sharing the lakefront with duck hunters that time of the year.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I find it funny that the prevailing wisdom is to fish shallow at night. I am not saying that some fish don't move shallow, and some big dudes do move shallow. Don't be afraid to fish out deeper, you will have lot less competition, making a noise in the boat won't spook the crap out of them. Just use your electronics and find the fish and keep fishing them. Try to get out a few hours before night time, mark the structure you want to fish. AND make sure you mark any nets in the area, trust me finding that you are in the middle of a net at O dark thirty is not where you wanna be.


----------



## roundbadge (Jul 7, 2018)

What would be a good presentation in the waters about a quarter/half mile out of CLE up to the Crib, so 25-50 fow at sunrise, afternoon, evening

For example, would running reefs(cranks) 15-20 down during daylight produce? It sounds like a floatilla arrives at night with shorehuggers trolling the shallows let alone pier casters............I suppose fishing low light conditions can be achieved at a 5am launch versus an evening launch

So, as someone who has night fished for walleye in Canada, but not Erie, we would troll rapalas in 5-10 fow

Are the boats doing this also on the CLE shoreline at night? Thanks

Just trying to formulate a plan and avoid crowds


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

mmtchell said:


> just a reminder ,,, if you are fishing at night ... turn your running lights on and make sure your boards have some lights too ... hooked my boards twice last year cause the other boat had no lights on his boards . or boat .. running stealth on lake erie is not to smart ....and on another note how about them natty 77 packs ........


 This is the law in the state of Ohio, you must have lights on at dusk til dawn to be on the water.....PERIOD!!!!!!


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

mmtchell said:


> just a reminder ,,, if you are fishing at night ... turn your running lights on and make sure your boards have some lights too ... hooked my boards twice last year cause the other boat had no lights on his boards . or boat .. running stealth on lake erie is not to smart ....and on another note how about them natty 77 packs ........


Had a boat come by at speed last year 15 ft off my bow with no lights. Scared the crap out of my dad and I. As I turned to watch him go by there sat harbor patrol 50 yards away. I chalked that one up to karma for that boat as they got pulled over.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Last fall at night i pulled 7 fish in an hour with 15 ft leads perfect 10 over 43 ft of water. Then it shut down couldn't buy a bite. But most of My night fishing is done in 25ft or less. 

Are some of you saying that you regularly night troll out deep? And if so what leads to u run out deep?


----------



## Seadoocaptain (Jul 25, 2016)

This was our best day out in the water in a long time when I first got into trolling. Had to look at the date to confirm, this was Nov 30th 2016 about 30-35 FOW from 4-6pm in Cleveland. Also looked back at the moon, it was a 1% waxing new moon. We crushed them running 2 oz snap weights with some deep diving bandits. 5 Fish Ohio's in about an hours time, too much fun.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I fish days and nights but just remember, the brawl winners have rarely, been caught at night! Pic was Thanksgiving night 2016

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

That is soooo many hogs. I bet you still have some in the freezer....


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Four of us went out of Huron late Nov 2016 about 10:00 am. Older fellow at ramp said there were big fish a mile out. So we checked, found heavy bait concentration with occasional huge red and yellow marks just outside the bait in 28-30 fow. Put out rods and followed that contour toward Cedar point. Slow catch rate but all over 6 lb. Trolling P10s, Deep huskies and jointed huskies. All took fish but Dhj better. No other boats around. Got real slowAbout 4:30 with about 10 in box an no bites we took off for dump where radio said they were stacked like cord wood Large pack of boats. We found nice marks s mile or so north of pack and quickly finished limits in dark on smaller bu nice fish. My crew had never fished in the dark and loved it, but were real nervous about being out with nobody around and few shore lights


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Redheads said:


> Remember you are also sharing the lakefront with duck hunters that time of the year.


Right on RedHead. No faster way to watch your OffShore board evaporate than to run it right past the edge of some duck hunters spread on the break wall! Boom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Come on cold weather! Haven't hit the eyes since they went deep. In the fall I avoid the night crazys and fish like always, early morn or evening. I catch plenty of fish, no need to take chances at night. Be safe!


----------



## Paul Frick (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyone pulling any bigger fish closer in the Edgewater area


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Lakes been too rough for past 10 days to even think about getting out. Sucks. And, since the weather pattern change I think it may take a few days of anything South to straighten the lake out.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

fished sunday after the game 5pm till 9pm ... skunked 3 guys running 6 rods ,,found some marks but nothing ,,, ran Cuyahoga lighthouse to 72nd point ,,, we summed it up to therapy .. cause it was a nice day ... tried for perch the first hour on some marks but nothing ,,,,saw lots of 5 inch walleye jumping at dark ..krazy ,,never saw that before ..


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Fishinaddict said:


> Lakes been too rough for past 10 days to even think about getting out. Sucks. And, since the weather pattern change I think it may take a few days of anything South to straighten the lake out.


Fished Sunday outta Huron in a 16’ boat. Nothing over 2’ caught our 3 man limit good quality all fattened up. Wind died down as the day went on.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Any hogs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

